# Hauled some stuff home



## ranman (Apr 25, 2020)

Picked up a few bikes today. Most repainted, all need some work but some good stuff in there.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice Haul ... i buy them if you keep on driving 55 North 
Bob


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 25, 2020)

Wowser !!     Nice Haul For Sure !!     I'd be snappin' photo's right away too !      Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nashman (Apr 25, 2020)

SWEET!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm in love with that Shapleigh frame, too bad the tank is gone.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lounging (Apr 25, 2020)

Score!!!  I love the Colson and the Shelby


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice.  Black frame is uncommon; (looks like the Shapleigh badge has extra side holes), and the sprocket looks like a Colson; is that one a Colson frame?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice.  Black frame is uncommon; (looks like the Shapleigh badge has extra side holes), and the sprocket looks like a Colson; is that one a Colson frame?




It's coming home to Papa


----------



## gorace38 (Apr 26, 2020)

I've been looking for that Shapleigh frame for a couple of years. I would be interested if you wanted to part with it. You made a great haul there.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 26, 2020)

That's a great haul.  I love the Colson snap tank.


----------



## ranman (Apr 27, 2020)

gorace38 said:


> I've been looking for that Shapleigh frame for a couple of years. I would be interested if you wanted to part with it. You made a great haul there.



Going to Mr. Colson in Cali.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 27, 2020)

Dang..ill say it again ..Dang! If that last pic is a 24” higgins i have one but the tank is diff.


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 27, 2020)

That Shelby with the peanut tank looks like a fun project.


----------



## stezell (Apr 27, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Dang..ill say it again ..Dang! If that last pic is a 24” higgins i have one but the tank is diff.



That would be an Elgin, Higgins took their place after the war Bill.

V/r
Sean


----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2020)

Nice haul!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 28, 2020)

ranman said:


> Picked up a few bikes today. Most repainted, all need some work but some good stuff in there.View attachment 1181489
> View attachment 1181490
> 
> View attachment 1181491
> ...



Nice cache! What years are they and what did they set you back if you don't mind me asking? Thanks for sharing and post some more pix when their cleaned up.and Retired! Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 28, 2020)

Junkman Bob said:


> Nice Haul ... i buy them if you keep on driving 55 North
> Bob



Man, you certainly were right. Their some really good finds in that stash. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 28, 2020)

I could canvas all of marion co ala and not come home with that trailer load down with rusty gold! My hat is off sir! I would also like to know where and about how much cash .....if thats not too tacky?!


----------



## stezell (Apr 28, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> I could canvas all of marion co ala and not come home with that trailer load down with rusty gold! My hat is off sir! I would also like to know where and about how much cash .....if thats not too tacky?!



Now come on guys that's not a question to ask, especially if he might sell something in the future. Bill I don't know if it's tacky but it could be impolite, shame on you and Razin.

V/r
Sean


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 28, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> My hat is off sir! I would also like to know where and about how much cash .....if thats not too tacky?!



Really guys?!?  Can I please ask what you make a year, your bank account security codes, and your SS number?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 28, 2020)

stezell said:


> Now come on guys that's not a question to ask, especially if he might sell something in the future. Bill I don't know if it's tacky but it could be impolite, shame on you and Razin.
> 
> V/r
> Sean



It never hurts to ask. Other wise how ya gonna know? What's the V/r for? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## stezell (Apr 28, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> It never hurts to ask. Other wise how ya gonna know? What's the V/r for? Thanks. Razin.



Very respectfully, so meaning no disrespect to anyone.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 28, 2020)

Okay. fine.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 28, 2020)

From what I've seen......................and done................in regards to a " Haul " like this.    Unless each bike is negotiated separately..........value is subjective due to a " Bulk / Bundle " deal.     then of course ya gotta add in cost of pick up ( Gas and other expenses ) .  It  gets so confusing.    All I know , is that this is a great bunch of Classic Iron.................that really tells some good stories.  Thanks @ranman  for Sharing  ( And Saving )  these wonderful Time Capsules .


----------



## ranman (Apr 28, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice cache! What years are they and what did they set you back if you don't mind me asking? Thanks for sharing and post some more pix when their cleaned up.and Retired! Razin.



They are all headed to new homes but the Shelby, it’s staying here. I still have the girls Elgin.
No kidding and telling.


----------



## ranman (Apr 28, 2020)

ranman said:


> They are all headed to new homes but the Shelby, it’s staying here. I still have the girls Elgin.
> No kidding and telling.



Or, no kissing and telling


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 29, 2020)

Ok.....ok! My bad! Just stupid curious!


----------



## Marty Potts (May 2, 2020)

ranman said:


> Picked up a few bikes today. Most repainted, all need some work but some good stuff in there.View attachment 1181489
> View attachment 1181490
> 
> View attachment 1181491
> ...



I have 4 Western Auto Davis 26x2.125 tires that would look nice for bike display but probably not rideable for free. I live in East Peoria, IL.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 2, 2020)

Marty Potts said:


> I have 4 Western Auto Davis 26x2.125 tires that would look nice for bike display but probably not rideable for free. I live in East Peoria, IL.



Would you be willing to ship them to Wisconsin? Thanks. Razin.


----------

